# What do you teach your farm dogs?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What do you all teach your regular farm dog? (not LGD's)

Certain commands, jobs, etc?
Please share!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Really just the basics for me.
Sit, go home, stay, get em (usually because a cow is ticking me off) come and out, out means out of the pen or corral I'm in. Oh and load up


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh jobs! Their job is to herd cows (sometimes goats) and protect/alert us of strangers


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following!!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

The main task I trained my dog to do was pickup/carry things for me, from five gallon buckets to duck eggs.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Sit, stay, come, take it, carry it, leave it, get your toy, roll over, sit up, wait for it. Plus an array of glamour tricks(a.k.a they serve no purpose, they just look fancy  Lol) and a array of Hand signals, like left, right, straight, come. Basically every verbal command has a non verbal hand signal for. . . stealth maybe.:lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Neat, Moonshadow!

Want to share more?  My dog is super smart and loves learning new things...except I don't have an exhaustive list of things to teach him  Soo, what tricks and hand signals do you teach?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What breed is your farm dog?

We taught ours to sit, lie down, stay, come, back off, get 'em, get/go home, and go around (when herding). We can mostly control him with hand signals when herding. He has a great herding instinct, there really isn't a ton more he needs to know except when to stop :lol:

His job is to put the goats up if they get out, put the chickens up, and guard at times. He's an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's a German/Dutch Shepherd  

Suzanne, how do you make sure he doesn't chase and grab a goat/kid/chicken?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

A lot of the glamour tricks(there's some practical ones too) came from the book , "101 dog tricks" by kyra sundance. Great book, Most every trick has a verbal and non verbal signal, which I liked because I have always used hand signals with my dogs more then verbal commands. 

With my left, right, straight, and back up tricks, I just kinda made up a way to teach them. I take a dog treat in my hand point to the left, say left and then gently toss the dog treat in that direction, dog follows dog treat to the left, eats treat, then you call dog back to you. 


The tricks like carry and and get your toys I based off of her natural retrieving and carry instinct(she's and English Springer Spaniel) those where easy to teach, so she now retrieves her toys and carry's buckets and the like.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mostly we just try to keep him calm and moving slow so he responds better to commands and doesn't get out of control. Sometimes we put him on a leash to help with this, but he's usually pretty good.


----------

